# Help duplicating this window



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm very green when it comes to faux finishing…the technique on this window jamb looks pretty basic but I could use some assistance. I'll be sanding the peeled areas down to bare wood, end to end. Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Bumpski


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, heres the deal. Its faux. You can't do it 'wrong'. Try something, if it doesn't look good try something different


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Pics aren't the best...but You need to pick a base coat. Get a deck up against that finish and try to match up the color that is underneath that glaze. 

Prep, 2 base coats, then a glaze. I can't really tell you what color to make the glaze, you're going to have to guess and experiment. But in any case, once you figure out the color and opacity of the glaze, it looks pretty much like the following; apply glaze evenly with a brush, wipe through the glaze with a ,rag, brush, steel wool.....whatever it takes to match those marks. My guess is 3-4 passes with a chip brush.

Most likely it is sealed. Test the glaze, water based products always dry darker. Best to err on the lighter side. If it isn't right, wipe it out and start again.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Pics aren't the best...but You need to pick a base coat. Get a deck up against that finish and try to match up the color that is underneath that glaze.
> 
> Prep, 2 base coats, then a glaze. I can't really tell you what color to make the glaze, you're going to have to guess and experiment. But in any case, once you figure out the color and opacity of the glaze, it looks pretty much like the following; apply glaze evenly with a brush, wipe through the glaze with a ,rag, brush, steel wool.....whatever it takes to match those marks. My guess is 3-4 passes with a chip brush.
> 
> Most likely it is sealed. Test the glaze, water based products always dry darker. Best to err on the lighter side. If it isn't right, wipe it out and start again.


Your insight is very much appreciated... especially the methods to obtain the "grainy" appearance! 

What brand of glaze would you suggest?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The glaze I would reccomend is not easily obtainable. Any glaze from your local paint store will suffice in this situation since it is small areas. Work fast!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I do not know if you have already attempted matching this but my advise would be to not buy a quart for the base coat but to simply buy an assortment of artist's paints and match it onsite. Maybe practice by coloring the primer.


----------

